# Minecraft display problem



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello

I have Minecraft 1.4_01 beta on my PC but the display is terrible (attached).

My video card is nvidia 9600gt.

Any suggestions?

Cheers,
Ozzz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are the rest of your system specs?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Try updating the game to 1.7?


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

cannot upgrade to 1.7 as my server is 1.4.

My PC other specs:


Operating System
MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3.00GHz	40 °C
Wolfdale 45nm Technology
RAM
‎2.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR2 @ 399MHz (6-6-6-18)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G31M-S2C (Socket 775)
Graphics
SyncMaster ([email protected])
NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1) (Undefined)
Hard Drives
313GB Western Digital WDC WD3200AAKS-00L9A0 ATA Device (SATA)	40 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 ATA Device
DTSoftBusCd00
DTSoftBusCd01
Audio
High Definition Audio


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Seems like the same graphics are having a hard time rendering.


Try updating your graphics drivers.

Also what type of CPU do you have also how much RAM perhaps there is a bottleneck?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Oh I see the game is in the beta stage perhaps a bug. Beta software is meant for testing not serious playing (games).


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Seems like the same graphics are having a hard time rendering.
> 
> 
> Try updating your graphics drivers.
> ...


my Specs are detailed above.
The graphic drivers are updated :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Uninstall your current graphics driver, reboot, disable your antivirus, install the latest GeForce 280.26 WHQL driver and reboot again.

32bit Windows 7 - NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

koala said:


> Uninstall your current graphics driver, reboot, disable your antivirus, install the latest GeForce 280.26 WHQL driver and reboot again.
> 
> 32bit Windows 7 - NVIDIA DRIVERS 280.26 WHQL


tried it' thanks. yet' no success :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any video issues in any other games?


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Do you have any video issues in any other games?


No.
More than that, I have another PC with no video card (just on board one) and the same version of minecraft works well there...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is minecraft Open GL?


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

I play minecraft often. I think I know why you can can see the under ground. If you have your rendering Distance set to far you will see what is underground that happens to me all the time. As for the color try to up date your Java and try to check to see if you have advanced openGL on. that can over load your sytem at times it happens to me.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't have the openGl option in this version of minecraft


----------



## Timer5 (Dec 13, 2009)

Well what about the distance Rendering. Also what mods do you have on if you have any because some of the mods might be fighting each other.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

render distance is set to 'far'. tried changing it several times before. BTW - you can see from my screenshot that the problem is not only on texture but the whole game (notice the compass).

Mods: only default mod.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

still no progress. Any ideas? 
Help...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try uninstalling the game using Revo uninstaller to remove all the bits and pieces and reinstalling.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Try uninstalling the game using Revo uninstaller to remove all the bits and pieces and reinstalling.


still no success


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

upgraded tp 1.7.3.
Still the same (attached)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using driver sweeper to remove all the nvidia video driver bits and pieces and settings then reinstall the driver > Guru3D - Driver Sweeper


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

after uninstalling the nvidia driver and booting the PC, the system discovers it and reinstall the driver automatically.
how to prevent it? I want to install the driver by myself using the nvidia update program you've sent me.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

D/L the driver file, remove the old drivers using Driver Sweeper, shut down the PC disconnect from the internet and boot up it should then prompt you for the driver and you can point it to the new file.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

sorry, but still no success...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

D/L and run Furmark lets see if that shows us anything> (Updated) FurMark 1.9.1 and FurMark 1.8.5 Released (GPU Stress Test) - 3D Tech News and Pixel Hacking - Geeks3D.com


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

hi

while trying to run this benchmark i got this error message. what does it mean?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what I suspected, it's a OpenGL problem, I'm going to have to do some research..


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

although we have no solution yet, I would like to express my appreciation for your assistance and patience...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Down Load OpenGl viewer from here > OpenGL Extensions Viewer - Download
Run the rendering tests lets see what version it starts to fail on.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

I ran it twice. It was stuck both at the same point:
test 1.4 frame 178.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One other thing I want to to look at, open the Registry Editor Start in the search box type regedit hit enter, navigate to *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\NET Framework Setup\NDP * See if you have the versions listed below


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also D/L and install DirectX 9.0c > Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX End-User Runtime


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

a. I have the versions you've listed in the registry.
b. I already have DirectX 11 installed' so couldn't install the 9.0c version. Could this be the problem?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What error did it give you?

Try the full D/L instead of the web installer> Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX Redist (June 2010)

DX11 does not have all the bits and pieces of the older versions, sometimes that does create an issue depending on how the game is coded.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

i am not able to downgrade directx11 to DX9


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

attached the error msg when trying to install the DX 9.

attached the DX error logs.


----------



## MvdB (Aug 16, 2011)

zlicha said:


> No.
> More than that, I have another PC with no video card (just on board one) and the same version of minecraft works well there...


How much RAM does that other pc have?


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

The other PC has 4 GB of RAM, yet it has no video card (only the one which is embedded on board)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When you open the first DX error.txt files are you getting these same odd characters? 



> --------------------
> [08/02/11 05:00:56] module: dsetup32(May 30 2008), file: inline.h, line: 97, function: IsDotNETFrameworkInstalled
> 
> Failed API: GetCORVersion()
> ...


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

it means in my language:

"The system can not find the file specified"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I was hoping it was a language pack difference and not OS corruption

I'm running short of ideas, if you have access to another video card to swap in now would be the time.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## zlicha (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy to update that after formatting the HDD and installing clean copy of Win7, all problems are gone...

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear you have it resolved.


----------

